#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What are the common mistakes people do in eCommerce?

## Bhavya

Ecommerce is a competitive industry, If you want to survive in the industry, you need to avoid some major mistakes that burn your cash along the way. There is no doubt that mistakes are learning opportunities but it's better not to make a mistake in the first place, right? So I would like to know what are the common mistakes people do in eCommerce?

----------

